# hey dirtyharry! (and anyone else interested)



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

OK, so you wanted an abubaca how to: i made one just for you 






yes its a real how-to video, im not mocking you


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow. Thanks. Is that you riding, you seem very good. Thanks for the advice, i'm going to go try it now, what's the easiest thing to do a abubaca on for a beginner?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah that is me.

ummm do it on a mellow bank, just practice getting up on the rear wheel and balancing there.

best advice i can give


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice JDOG! Do you mess with your rear tire pressure for abubacas?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks a bunch man, this will help a bunch . . .

must be killing you, the broken arm and all . . . 

I'm finally over the actually cold, but now I've got a killer sinus headache . . . been blowing my nose WAYYY too hard I gues . . .

I'm guessing my ass is gonna pay until I get the hop quite right!

oh, random bit o' information about my bruiser! The guy who had the bike before the guy who had the bike who made it singlespeed who sold it to Mark at the Clean Machine jumped that thing down BOTH stairs in front of the Dean dome.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

transitioned said:


> Nice JDOG! Do you mess with your rear tire pressure for abubacas?


Pump them up a lot if you plan on doing them on a ledge, else you can say hi to pinch flats!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

oh, and I need to learn to ride fakie too for this, so some riding fakie questions:

is it better to turn around by braking and pivoting, or doing the squeeky high speed turn thing, or is it personal preference (which everything seems to be here, but is one easier to do than the other?) 

also, I seem to have a problem going to slowly when I try in my yard (it's the grass, but there is a legitimate question here). do I just give up trying to ride fakie at a certain speed and make a sharp turn riding forwards again? 

and when abubaca'ng, should I learn the hop on and hop off separately, or will it do more to practice the whole move?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hopping on is the easy part, hopping off can be tricky at times.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea. I was just at my skatepark but its too hot to ride, we have a fun box, like 3 sides and then another side with a spine. And on one of the big sides i learned how to do disasters, i'm really close to getting them, so i accually haven't learned them yet. But on that part also where i do disasters a lot of people do abubaca's and i can get into it but i don't understand how you hop out...


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> oh, and I need to learn to ride fakie too for this, so some riding fakie questions:
> 
> is it better to turn around by braking and pivoting, or doing the squeeky high speed turn thing, or is it personal preference (which everything seems to be here, but is one easier to do than the other?)
> *Sliders are a way harder way to learn (I don't have them quite yet), use pedal pressure to pivot, don't rely on the brake.*
> ...


They take some time, learning to fakie on a bank is the easiest way, just run up, hop (sounds backwards, but I had a much easier time learning them with a hop) and land neutral. It helps to pedal ahead of your freewheel/cassete, don't let it pull you.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm having an abubaca attempt problem: I went out and rode at like 8 tonight for a little bit (got super tired, but what can I expect after 2 weeks inside doing nuttin'?). The spring off of the fork tip from j-dogg actually got my rear tire to hop, but I bailed and shot the bike out in front of me and landed on my feet. 

And i can't seem to get the braking part and the hopping part in the same motion, same with not being able to pull up for a manual and leave my finger over the brake and not hold it down . . .

I FRICKIN' ALMOST RODE FAKIE A WHOLE 180 degrees! I was so close, but then i got tired (I mean after I bailed off the bike) and couldn't do much . . .


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea me too, i don't understand how i bunnyhop while holding my lever. I almsot got it today though also.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

J-dogg thats really well done. Good job man, and nice riding.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

is that aesop rock?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

One more nagging help question.

Is there a better way to hop backwards?

My reasoning is that I have no problem with getting the hop on the rear wheel. I can do about 5 pogo's on my rear wheel pretty easily. But I havn't been able to hop backwards, just in place. And when I can hop backwards, it isn't a substantial enough amount. I'm goin to a skatepark tomorrow so I figured that might be a good place to practice.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Heals120 said:


> One more nagging help question.
> 
> Is there a better way to hop backwards?
> 
> My reasoning is that I have no problem with getting the hop on the rear wheel. I can do about 5 pogo's on my rear wheel pretty easily. But I havn't been able to hop backwards, just in place. And when I can hop backwards, it isn't a substantial enough amount. I'm goin to a skatepark tomorrow so I figured that might be a good place to practice.


How J-Dogg hops out is how you want to do it, lean way back and jump away, don't so much worry about hopping the bike backward, just hang on and jump back, and it'll come with you. You guys that can't hop with your finger on the lever, you are only using one finger right?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

l8ly i have started to get regular abubaca (w/ brake), but i am having a lot of trouble doing brakless abubaca's. any tips?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, but when I try and hop the bike up, my one finger closes on the brake . . .


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

pedal pressure is key, as with ones with brakes as well, use it dude!


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Exactly what Dirtyharry is saying, i'm trying to learn while holding or 1 finger really close to my rear brake, i'm just going to practice that today.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I just started riding urban this summer too, and a good way to learn fakie is to find a skatepark with a small quarter pipe, about 4 feet high. roll up onto that, jack brakes just before front wheel goes over the ledge, and roll back down. its actually easier on a steeper surface, cuz it puts the bike right back under you, and give you good backward momentum. On a less steep bank, you just go back slow, and its easier to lose balance. just my experience.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Hopping on is the easy part, hopping off can be tricky at times.


Here is a tip from trials perspective.

I pull massive abubbaca (however you spell it) every time I miss an up to rear.

And proper BIU, rules our feet cant touch the ground. Hence our abubbaca's.

When launching backwards off the object, I thrust my body straight back and hold that position in prep for rear wheel landing and also the rollout.

When the bike hits the ground I like to give a slight amount of brake, and when the bike stars moving backwards make sure your pedal timing is in good a good place. (I keep my feet level with the frame as if I engaging the drivetrain. I dont know the easiest way to explain, but think of a watch and the 10 to 5 position









Hope that helps. I would make a quickie video but me too lazy to haul camera equipment.
I do have some photos from last weekend of a bubbakakaaa. I miss the landing which was you needed. And we were jumping up onto it. It was a huge ledge up.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dude litterocola, thats a huge lunge. i was getting about bar height or a bit more when i was riding trials. you're makign me want to pick up a 24" trials rig now!


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I JUST CANT DO It! can manual w/my bmx, but cannot do THIS either on a curb or a quarter pipes lip, neither on my bmx or my DJ. True, my DJ has 425mm chainstays, same as the Kona DJ stays, so that doesn't help. Even bunnyhop to manual is a trick I have not even gotten close to. you just cant be far enough back, I guess. Oooh, and my lower back...all these hard landings. JUst keep trying?


----------

